# EPGY Stanford 2009



## Lucas Garron (Nov 27, 2008)

Is anyone interested in another Stanford competition in February?
It would probably be held on Saturday, February 14, 2009 - Valentine's Day.
It'd be sponsored by EPGY again, and we'd also be "testing" the venue (AnnAud) for Nationals.


----------



## Ellis (Nov 27, 2008)

yes, I would go.


----------



## Rubixgod (Nov 27, 2008)

id go definitely


----------



## blade740 (Nov 27, 2008)

I might possibly go.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2009)

The competition date is now fairly certain; we're waiting for verification of the auditorium.
The site is http://caltech.cubingusa.com/epgy2009/.

I will attempt to host 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 mean of 3, if I can get enough scrambling support. Are there any events anyone would particularly like to see?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

3x3 BLD no matter what haha.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would definitely go. It is pretty close to me and I thought this competition would not continue. I have been watching for this.


----------



## byu (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in going, it would be my second competition, my first one being the San Francisco Open, and hopefully by then I'll have improved my F2L a lot. I want to compete in BLD for sure if I go.

EDIT: By the way, what does EPGY stand for?


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2009)

I already mentioned 5x5 to you


----------



## toast (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I would go.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 13, 2009)

byu said:


> EDIT: By the way, what does EPGY stand for?


Stanford's Education Program for Gifted Youth

It's a nice academic program at Stanford, particularly with an on-campus summer program. Tyson has been a counselor for EPGY (I might also be, some year).
They are sponsoring the competition. In particular, EPGY is helping us acquire a nice, large auditorium.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 13, 2009)

sweet. i'm going.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to convince my parents so I might go :/


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there going to be people selling puzzles?

I am thinking of buying:
An ES 4x4
Another DIY
A Clock 
A Pyraminx
A V5 or 6
Maybe something else if it is cheap


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

I doubt he'll be selling most of that stuff... It'll be rubik's 3x3's, snakes, 2x2's, etc


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait, I just pre-registered and I noticed there wasn't a magic or master magic option. Is there not going to be magic or master magic competitions? Will I be asked on the day of the competiton?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 1, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Will I be asked on the day of the competiton?


Yes, since registration began before I could get Shelley to add them.


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2009)

So like qq got: 4:42.90 4:34.41 4:16.47, mean: 4:31.26

I messed up. qq had a good comp.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 15, 2009)

WR for michael?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 15, 2009)

QQ finally got a WR. Too bad it will probably be broken within the month.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations Michael!


----------



## blade740 (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael Gottlieb takes home every possible bigcube award. It's a normal day on the West Coast.

Good job, though.


----------



## byu (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job Michael, although I already congratulated you at the competition. I did really horrible. Cube popped in the middle of a solve, twice in speedsolve, once in BLD.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael Gottlieb : WC
Dan Cohen : EC for a year


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah very good job on the WR! I can't even do a 5x5 that fast I think.
Top 16 was harder than I thought. I wasted too much time on stuff other than 3x3x3 and I failed


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2009)

Almost all the results are up here; I'll send them to Bob/Ron soon.

By the way, I finally got 2x2x2 single. 
I also took back 4x4x4 NR single and beat the NR avg. With 5 OLL parities.


----------



## moogra (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...+Results&competitionId=EPGYStanfordWinter2009
5x5x5 results are messed up

edit'

like this:
5x5x5 Cube	Michael Gottlieb	1892:09:36.00 2083:26:24.00 USA	2184:0000.00 2057:02:24.00 2009:02:24.00 1892:09:36.00 2223:07:12.00

ok it's fixed now


----------



## Bob (Feb 16, 2009)

Results should all be fixed now. Let me know by PM or email if you see any mistakes. Notice I did not say the results were posted yet when you checked the 5x5 results because they were messed up.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 16, 2009)

More and more people are getting sub 1:30 5x5 avgs (including Michael of course ) 8 of the top ten avgs were set during this month. (wow...)


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Michael Gottlieb takes home every possible bigcube award. It's a normal day on the West Coast.
> 
> Good job, though.



Haha. But I got official PB's on every cube I did in that competition, single and average. The 3x3 and 5x5 singles were really awesome. Also I beat Erik's best competition average in 5x5 ^_^


----------



## julesv (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm going with a bit of luck. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 16, 2009)

julesv said:


> I'm going with a bit of luck. Yay!!!!!


Um, what?


----------



## Dene (Feb 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> julesv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with a bit of luck. Yay!!!!!
> ...



We decided that he means "it looks like qqrewf got lucky".

Of course that isn't obvious at all.


----------

